# help setting up new sound system (turntable, speakers, receiver etc)



## Eloise (May 1, 2013)

Hello!

I am completely new to this... I own absolutely no audio equipment. Please help me set up something decent.

I would like to get a turntable. I'd also like to connect my laptop to the speakers that I'd need for the turntable. That's pretty much it. 

I live in an apartment, and so I do not need crazy volume. I'd just like a decent sound quality for listening to records and for my computer. I listen to jazz and classical music.

My budget is low. I could put $300 now, but could keep on building up my system over the years. 


*As I understand it, I'd need:*
A turntable. Preferably manual, not automatic, and belt-driven to diminish vibrations. 

If the turntable doesn't come with a pre amp, I'd need to get one too. 

A receiver. Or possibly just an amp, I do not know. I don't understand the difference. 

Speakers. 

The necessary cables to hook at of this up. 

Am I missing anything? 

Could any of you kind folks give me hardware recommendations, or reviews about what I've found so far? 


*Possible turntables.* Budget: $100. 
Pyle PLTTB1. ( would need a pre-amp)
or
Pyle PLTTB3U. 
or maybe:
Audio Technica AT-LP60

Speaker-wise and receiver/amp-wise, I have no clue at all what I should get! I'm thinking a Polk Audio Monitor 30s might be good, but idk. I'd appreciate suggestions. Budget: $200.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eloise (May 1, 2013)

No reply? Aww 


Anyway, what about any of these receivers? All can be gotten on Amazon for about $100+shipping, but they're only available used. 
ONKYO TX-8511 
Onkyo TX-DS575 
Onkyo TX-SR502 

For turntables, would you say that it'd be worth it for me to pay a bit over double to get the Audio-Technica AT-LP120-USB instead of the Audio Technica AT-LP60? 

And finally, for speakers, would the Polk Audio Monitor 30 be decent enough? 


Just to reiterate: I'm looking for an affordable system that would allow me to listen to music on a turntable and from my computer. It's for a small apartment, so low to moderate volume is all I need. 


thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the Shack!

Sorry for the delay in getting a reply.
I strongly recommend staying away fro anything made by Pyle, they make junk lets just leave it at that.
This Onkyo 609 would be great


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This 5.1 speaker system from newegg is a great system for the money.


----------



## Eloise (May 1, 2013)

Thanks. 

I know I'm in the market for cheap, but I don't want something that's so cheap that I'll want to get rid of it first chance I get! So thanks for warning me against Pyle. 

As for picking a 5.1 system... this is something I hadn't considered as I thought that, due to my budget, it may be better to concentrate on getting a pair of good speakers. Am I right in thinking this, or should I also consider going 5.1?

Wow, this 5.1 is only a bit more than the price I'd have paid for a receiver + a pair of speakers. Sounds almost too good to be true


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, My personal thought are to go with just some good quality front speakers however your looking at a small apartment so depending on how long you intend on staying there may not be any real advantage.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you are just looking at 2 channel for music listening, I would recommend a USB turntable so you can listen to you records and convert them to MP3s

http://www.amazon.com/Technica-AT-L...UTF8&qid=1367526323&sr=1-2&keywords=turntable

I own a pair of Audioengine A2 powered speakers and I haven't heard better that will hook up to the mini jack on a laptop

Now if you are going to want to watch movies in surround sound then the speaker package Tony suggests is perfect.

Look at www.accessories4less.com for better prices on Onkyo recievers.


----------



## Eloise (May 1, 2013)

Yes, it's strictly for listening to music (or playing games on the computer). I seldom watch movies. 

Since I am a graduate student, I can expect to remain in small apartments and to have to relocalise often, so something small is good. 

Does anybody have advice for the turntable? I'd like to know if the Audio Technica AT-LP60 would suit me just fine or if I should go with the bigger Audio-Technica AT-LP120...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The one I linked is the LP60 just the USB model so it can easily hook up to your computer

The LP120 IS a much better turnable with a counterweighted arm. It also comes in a USB model but it is twice the price of the LP60. I guess it depends on the size of your collection and how critical a listener you are


----------



## Eloise (May 1, 2013)

If I were to get the LP120 turntable and the Audioengine A2 speakers... would I need absolutely an amplifier or a receiver? Or can I connect the speakers to the turntable and be good to go?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

IF you get the USB model turntable it will hook up directly to your laptop. The Audioengines are powered speakers so they don't need an amp, you would be good to go


----------



## Eloise (May 1, 2013)

Amazing! Thanks. 

I think I'll go for the Audio-Technica AT-LP120 with the Audioengine A2 speakers. It'll cost me about $500, but it should last me


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

let us know how it turns out


----------

